# Hybrid?



## landon (May 11, 2015)

Would a male marginated and female spur thighed tortoise have a possibility of mating? And if they did would there be a possibility of hybrid babies? I assume it wouldn't work I'm just curious


----------



## Tom (May 11, 2015)

I've never heard of this happening, but I would discourage the attempt even. Species should not be mixed.


----------



## tortadise (May 11, 2015)

Yep that is highly probable. Especially since they're same genus of tortoises. I also agree with toms views on the matter of hybridization.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 11, 2015)

Don't do it.
Not a good idea and they may have pathogens that are not harmful to themselves, but may be to the other species.


----------



## AmRoKo (May 11, 2015)

I love hybrids.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (May 11, 2015)

in breeding or cross breeding !


----------



## DawnH (May 15, 2015)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 129597
> in breeding or cross breeding !



I just snorted coffee out my nose!!!


----------



## mike taylor (May 15, 2015)

Hahaha ! That sucks ! Was it hot ?


----------



## DawnH (May 15, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> Hahaha ! That sucks ! Was it hot ?



Not with the amount of cream and sugar I put in it... Luckily I saved my laptop in time... LOL


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (May 15, 2015)

Thank God you weren't eating ice cream


----------



## landon (Jun 13, 2015)

Within the snake community inbreeding for morphs happen on a regular basis? as well as leopard geckos? I am not going to try and create a new hybrid myself as I do not have the proper knowledge to do it safely. I am just curious if it's been done.


----------

